# H: 1.5k Dark Angels W:£££



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Selling my DA Army, unless stated all is painted, quite well if i do say so.

Pics will follow, the army is :
Company master (converted from FW Event only breaching captain)
Command squad
2x 10 man tactical squads
5 man Death wing squad
6 man Ravenwing bike squad
5 man devastator squad
Dark Vengeance Chaplain
2 Drop pods, one new on frame, one painted
1 Rhino new on sprue, 1 painted and 1 under coated
1 painted razorback
Another unpainted tactical squad 
5 spare marines for the devastators
10 assault marines undercoated 
Limited ed Codex


looking for 350 ono or an army trade. I am interested in most things so try me!

will send via recorded delivery, will let you know price before hand.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you willing to split it up? I am looking for x2 pods.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Selling my DA Army, unless stated all is painted, quite well if i do say so.
> 
> Pics will follow, the army is :
> Company master (converted from FW Event only breaching captain)
> ...


Still looking to sell?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey dude, yeah I am, putting it on eBay tonight as I'd like to sell it as a lot, if it won't go on there I will sell it as bits.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Updated! The army didn't sell but now it has grown and Is up again!

Will consider army trades!


----------

